# Looking at PSA subs...



## gtjames (Dec 19, 2013)

Anyone here in this thread tried any of the psa subwoofers I'm looking to buy one of there xs30 subs looking for some input


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

*Re: Dayton Audio SUB-1200 Subwoofer Discussion Thread*



gtjames said:


> Anyone here in this thread tried any of the psa subwoofers I'm looking to buy one of there xs30 subs looking for some input


http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/home-audio-subwoofers/64133-power-sound-audio-xs30-first-impressions.html


----------



## Mechsmoto (Aug 5, 2013)

Hey OP!!! Yeeeeees!!! I have two of their xv15's and let me tell you.... anything that had their name on it is an unbelievable product.!!!!! My only suggestion is to email Tom ahead of time prior to ordering. Explain to him what your room is like, and what you're looking for in performance. He will provide you with a fair idea of what he feels Is best for you. I thought about getting getting a bigger sub as well.. xv30... Tom let me know that the pair of xv15's would provide slightly more performance and smooth out the bas response at the same time. I emailed him a million times trying to get it all dialed in... hands down the best customer service I've ever experienced!!!! Plus the product is about as Bullet proof as it gets. I use two xv15's in a small room that opens into tow other rooms on each side and they limp along like "are you eve going to make me work??"... yet the gobs and gobs of deep enveloping bass that you feel through the room is just incredible!!! I run them with the gains at 12 pm which for their gain structure, is barely on....they can easily play clean and clear to 2:30-3pm on their gain with my onkyo txnr929.... so I'd imagine you would need a huge room... maybe an entire finished basement to make them reach their limits. Whatever you decide to grab from PSA... I'm extremely confident will become one if your favorite pieces of equipment!!!!!!! Good Luck!!!! Take care! !!!


----------



## billy p (Dec 19, 2007)

Yup that HTS review was very good. Another one that ultimately pushed me over the edge was this one> http://www.avsforum.com/products/xs30/reviews/4360

Fwiw...I was given the good fortune of borrowing another local members SB13u to compare with my newly received XS30...I'm just in the midst of listening to both and will share my thoughts once I feel I can evaluate them on their own merit...but I don't think I can't provide any more insight than what dsrussell or HTS provided in their reviews. 

In short thought the ultra is more precise with no lingering bass notes...the XS plays deeper and louder...my best example can be found with a song called "Sail" from a band called AWOLNATION...the song has a ton of bass and the XS-30 just slams me and SB13 sound good but that effect was lost on me.

Anyhow...here is a pic of them set up in my living room:



GL in whatever route you decide.

Re,
Bill...


----------



## jbrown15 (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm running dual XS30's and have had them for just over a year now, I can honestly say that they have been awesome so far. What's your intended use for them? HT, music or both? What's your room like that you're planning on putting one in? sealed room or open room?


----------



## gtjames (Dec 19, 2013)

jbrown15 said:


> I'm running dual XS30's and have had them for just over a year now, I can honestly say that they have been awesome so far. What's your intended use for them? HT, music or both? What's your room like that you're planning on putting one in? sealed room or open room?


 I have an open living room to kitchen vaulted ceilings. 30x15 tops and would be 90% movies I ordered dual xs30's. I currently just have my definitive reference sub I sold my trinity couple nights ago. My plan is always wanting dual matching subs. Boy it was hard to see my trinity go.
Hope I made the right choice by selling trinity and reference to replace with dual xs30's


----------



## gtjames (Dec 19, 2013)

gtjames said:


> I


----------



## jbrown15 (Dec 7, 2011)

gtjames said:


> I have an open living room to kitchen vaulted ceilings. 30x15 tops and would be 90% movies I ordered dual xs30's. I currently just have my definitive reference sub I sold my trinity couple nights ago. My plan is always wanting dual matching subs. Boy it was hard to see my trinity go.
> Hope I made the right choice by selling trinity and reference to replace with dual xs30's


How high are the vaulted ceilings? If they are around 10ft that's a pretty big area you have, 30x15 with 10 vaulted ceilings is going to be at least 4500cubic/ft. I love me XS30's but I think they might have a tough time pressurizing that room. Truthfully I would say pretty much any sub under $1500 would have a tough time with that. 

If I were you I'd rather to run them near field to your seating, then they'd probably to pretty good.


----------



## gtjames (Dec 19, 2013)

Let me recalculate my room size it's more 25x12 with vaulted ceilings

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## jbrown15 (Dec 7, 2011)

gtjames said:


> Let me recalculate my room size it's more 25x12 with vaulted ceilings
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


How high are the vaulted ceilings?


----------



## gtjames (Dec 19, 2013)

jbrown15 said:


> How high are the vaulted ceilings?


Probably 10 feet highest by front door entry at 13 ft


----------

